# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  "drift city" أفضل لعبة سيارات اون لاين ..

## جسر الحياة

[align=center]

السلام عليكم 


 :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14): 


حبيت أقدم إلكم اليوم لعبة سيارات أون لاين ، ما عليك إلا تحمل اللعبة وبعدين تلعبها مع أصحابك عن طريق شبكة النت ..



Drift City Client 2008 



 














 




هنا التحميل 

طبعا بعد ماتدخل

الاسم : Scorpio88
الباسورد: omar88 


للتحميل 











 :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو كتير  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

حلو كتير :Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الشبح المصري

:SnipeR (15):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووووو كتير

----------

